# "Zombies" crash on I-84 near Lloyd exit



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw this yesterday on msn, got a good LOL out of it.  So did my fiance when I told him about it later that night. We then proceeded to act out what may have happened at the scene, lol's were to be had all around.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> I saw this yesterday on msn, got a good LOL out of it.  So did my fiance when I told him about it later that night. We then proceeded to act out what may have happened at the scene, lol's were to be had all around.


Pics? Video? I'd love to see your home reenactment. LOL


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahaha that's hilarious.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Pics? Video? I'd love to see your home reenactment. LOL


haha! I wish, it was all too "spon- tahn-ee-oose" ;P


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

omg this is freakin hilarious...those must have been some really good zombie costumes too haha


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

zom13ie said:


> wow and i thought that me going into wallmart the other day as a zombie was bad. we started to walk around the store and had emplyees running and screaming, it was all to funny. try keeping a stright face when doing that!


So I have to ask...why were you in WalMart in Aug dressed as a zombie. And that is also funny.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG! that is soooo funny, but I do feel sorry for everyone.


----------

